# Early Weather forcast for Que and Cruz



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/2 ... undeclared


----------



## WildFireEric (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks promising Bill, but is your area easier to predict? Here, the window is a better weather predicting instrument than anything the NWS has.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jul 17, 2008)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> That looks promising Bill, but is your area easier to predict? Here, the window is a better weather predicting instrument than anything the NWS has.



I am ready for any adverse weather conditions   BTW Did you confirm my cabin reservation Boo??  :P  :P


----------



## WildFireEric (Jul 17, 2008)

The Princess said:
			
		

> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Define Adverse Weather Conditions, Boo!!! A/C not working in Macys?????

On topic, I see TWC has upped the chance of rain from 10% earlier this week. I sure hope the duck tape on our canopy holds, or you'll see an unhappy wet princess  err unhappy pig. The princess would be found in the previous mentioned cabin.


----------

